# *warning* opening this thread will cause extreme sadness!



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

So I'm at the B&M tonight smoking a GOF Carlito 2006, watching Archer on FX with some of the BOTL, when I start to feel a lttle bit of a draft.:smow: I look at the door & see that it's cracked open... I'm like... _"Who the heck's got the door open?!?!" _I look down & see what apears to be something wedged underneath. So I get up out of my chair & walk over to see what it is, & I start to get a little woozy at the sight of what I think I'm am seeing. Can it be?!?!?! Is that what I think it is?!?!? NO F'ing way!!!!:shocked:

Yes... It is... And it's actually worse than what I'd originally thought. There, lying wedged at an almost 45 degree angle is one of the most disturbing images I've seen in some time.:fear:

****WARNING!*** IF YOU ARE A BIT FAINT OF HEART, I SUGGEST YOU DO NOT LOOK AT THE FOLLOWING IMAGE!!!*








:sad::hurt::sad::hurt::sad::hurt::sad:​
Yes... That's a Padron 45th. It seems a soon to be very sad patron dropped it, & it's now met it's untimely death, & is now the shops new doorstop.:hn​
I picked up it's beautiful, now shatterd little corpse, & screemed out to the heavens. _"WHHHHYYYYYYYY!!!!!! WHHHHYYYYY GOD!?!?!?!?"_​
It's a cruel world we live in folks...​


----------



## Dan-Hur (Feb 26, 2010)

What's the world come to when cigars are left abandoned in the street. C'est la vie.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Dan-Hur said:


> What's the world come to when cigars are left abandoned in the street. C'est la vie.


_*Taps playing in background*_

Yes... C'est la vie Little Hammer... C'est la vie...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I will lower the flags to half mast right away. What a sad day!!! :sad:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Bwahbwahwaawaawahhhwaaahhhhhwahhhh!!! 



.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Send it back to Jorge, maybe he can rebuild it? He has the technology!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

sad. sad. sad.


----------



## eljimmy (Jun 27, 2009)

clip it by the label and smoke that guy!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

eljimmy said:


> clip it by the label and smoke that guy!


i second that motion


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

Well fortunately for me (or if I look at it the other way unfortunately) I have never had the pleasure of smoking any padron nonetheless this most coveted make. The seriousness of this loss falls on def ears. However I can sympathize the loss of any cigar and especially one that so many recommend highly!

Now i'm not sure which is more sad. This or that video about how to NOT cut / light a cigar. 

I need to go smoke something...


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

eljimmy said:


> clip it by the label and smoke that guy!


 Good thought here!


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

R.i.p. !!!! ( or put it in your pipe and cremate the bitch )


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

Its all fun and games till something like this happens.:angel:


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

eljimmy said:


> clip it by the label and smoke that guy!


Where there's a will...


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd (Nov 14, 2009)

I have tears in my eyes. Why would you show that to us WHY!??!??!?!?!??!?!?! oh the horror THE HORROR!!!!!


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

havanajohn said:


> Good thought here!


Third, fourth, fifth, whatever we're up to.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

That is terrible.


----------



## Christ (Feb 25, 2010)

LincolnSmokes said:


> Third, fourth, fifth, whatever we're up to.


:tpd:.... joking I agree if it can be clipped/ saved smoke it.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Well I would clip it & smoke it.... But i didn't pay for it. I gave it to my buddy who works there. He thinks he knew who dropped it, & tried to give him a call so he could try to salvage the little beauty. :thumb:


----------



## OSV (Feb 13, 2010)

shred it, take out pipe.. smoke padron


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Oh the Humanity! Reminds me of the time I lost one of my best cigars in the toilet. All you can do is just stare and think what might have been. A very sad story indeed. ( blowing into kleenex )


----------



## presidentbryce (Oct 9, 2008)

I thought everything could be fixed with duct tape. But now I know, you can't fix a broken heart with it.


----------



## sebast (Jan 21, 2010)

terrible!!! sniff sniff


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

presidentbryce said:


> I thought everything could be fixed with duct tape. But now I know, you can't fix a broken heart with it.


WRONG!, yes you can. lol.


----------



## reblyell (Jan 28, 2010)

There's a tear in my beer...


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

That could be the saddest thing I have ever seen...... Why do bad things happen to good cigars? WHY GOD WHY???


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

reblyell said:


> There's a tear in my beer...


'cause I'm cryin' for you dear;


----------



## presidentbryce (Oct 9, 2008)

Kevin Keith said:


> 'cause I'm cryin' for you dear;


You are on my lonely mind


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

presidentbryce said:


> You are on my lonely mind


Into these last nine beers, I have shed a million tears.

(i think thats right...)


----------



## reblyell (Jan 28, 2010)

gibson_es said:


> Into these last nine beers, I have shed a million tears.
> 
> (i think thats right...)


Into these last few beers
I have cried a million tears.

You are on my lonely mind.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

reblyell said:


> Into these last few beers
> I have cried a million tears.
> 
> You are on my lonely mind.


 ha damn, i was close. ah well. maube im just not drunk enough (at all, actually) but i can fix that.


----------



## reblyell (Jan 28, 2010)

gibson_es said:


> ha damn, i was close. ah well. maube im just not drunk enough (at all, actually) but i can fix that.


I'm gonna keep drinkin' 'til I'm petrified...

:al


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

fuente~fuente said:


> Well I would clip it & smoke it.... But i didn't pay for it. I gave it to my buddy who works there. He thinks he knew who dropped it, & tried to give him a call so he could try to salvage the little beauty. :thumb:


stand up thing to do for another botl !!! :thumb:


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

No more damn Hank Sr. in my thread!!!


jk guys... :lol:


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

cigar loco said:


> stand up thing to do for another botl !!! :thumb:


Alright... Stop now... Your gonna make me blush.


----------



## Flux (Oct 19, 2009)

Dust off. Break off. Use as chew. :happy:


----------



## minicooper (Oct 3, 2009)

fuente~fuente said:


> Well I would clip it & smoke it.... But i didn't pay for it. I gave it to my buddy who works there. He thinks he knew who dropped it, & tried to give him a call so he could try to salvage the little beauty. :thumb:


Really decent of you.


----------



## ferks012 (Nov 13, 2009)

I hate to say it but i would clip it and smoke it to give it a proper cigar funeral!!


----------



## sunkisd69 (Apr 9, 2010)

That is a sad sight but atleast it can be cut by the label and salvaged/smoked.:kicknuts:


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

fuente~fuente said:


> No more damn Hank Sr. in my thread!!!
> 
> jk guys... :lol:


Then how about a little Hank 3...

YouTube - Hank Williams III - I'll Never Get Out Of This World Alive - Live 11/9/09

I've thought about it and have made my decision. If ya can light seegars with hunnerd dollar bills, then a Padron can be yer door stop!


----------

